# A16 aires



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We are travelling south down the A16 in France and will be looking for a place to stop about 2 hours from the tunnel for the night as we arrive at 10.00pm. We intend then to travel on and visit Mt St michell. does any one know of a supermarket along the way we can fill out motorhome with food for the rest of our expedition.

The both of us will be travelling in convoy but my brother has a large unit so we need plenty of room to park.

Love the site

Putties on the move 8)


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

We will be stopping at the aire at Saint Valery Sur Somme (Dept 80) which a few mile off the A16, but worth the detour,on our way to Brittany on the1st June.
We always turn off the A16 at Junction 28 (when it becomes a toll road).
We very rarely use motorways anyway ,as you do not see the real France if you do.
I seem to remember there is also a supermarket there. Also this is a large site (see picture)

Check out aires on www.campingcar-infos.com (in French but easy to use.)
Have a good trip.
John


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info, we will give it a try. we will also be making our way to brittany.

Hope you have a good trip


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

putties said:


> We are travelling south down the A16 in France and will be looking for a place to stop about 2 hours from the tunnel for the night as we arrive at 10.00pm


You will be travelling at night so you might prefer to stay on the A16 for the first part of your journey even though a toll road to the A28 interchange. For the €9.80, Class 2 or €13.60, Class 3 it may seem worth it on reflection.
There is an aire (Baie de Somme) on the A16 about 5 miles S of J24 where you will be about 60 miles S of the tunnel.

Note that the last aire on the A28 and 7 or 8 miles N of Rouen is Quincampoix.
It will be a few miles before you can stop comfortably again!


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

I will be making a similar trip. Is it ok to pull on these aires at about 3 am as I just want to get some sleep before setting off the next morning.
Thanks Paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Paul, I'm not sure which type of aire you refer to but the answer is yes in both cases although if a non autoroute aire it may be full at that time in a morning.

Unlike the motorway service areas in the UK the French are very happy for you to use the aires for a sleep.


----------

